# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Phòng vé Air Asia giá rẻ

## phongve

Phòng vé Air Asia giá rẻ  

Ho Chi Minh đi 
Bangkok - 2.438.000 VND/ Pax
Kualalumpur - 1.950.000 VND/ Pax
Jakarta - 2.798.000 VND/Pax
Thời gian bay trong khoảng : 04/03 - 31/05/2013
Ha Noi đi
Bangkok - 2.565.000 VND/ Pax
Kualalumpur - 3.286.000 VND/ Pax
Thời gian bay trong khoảng;  04/03 - 31/05/2013
Lưu ý: Giá vé 2 chiều đã bao gồm thuế và phụ phí gồm hành lý xách tay 07 kg 
Giá vé khuyến mại có thể bán hết trước thời hạn, vì vậy một số ngày sẽ còn, hoặc hết giá vé khuyến mại, hãy liên hệ để biết chính xác

Air Asia là một hãng hàng không giá rẻ có trụ sở ở KualaLumpur, Malaysia. Hãng này cung cấp những chuyến bay theo lịch trình nội địa và quốc tế và là hãng có giá vé thấp hàng đầu châu Á. Đây cũng là hãng hàng không Air Asia tại Việt nam đầu tiên trong khu vực sử dụng vé điện tử. Air Asia đã mở rộng thị trường nhanh chóng để phổ biến hơn với mọi hành khách do có giá vé rẻ thường xuyên. Air Asia có mức giá vé thấp như vậy nhờ cắt giảm những chi phí không cần thiết, quay vòng chuyến bay nhanh, tận dụng tối đa năng suất của máy bay và phi hành đoàn, không cung cấp bữa ăn miễn phí trên máy bay, sử dụng máy bay tiết kiệm nhiên liệu hiện đại nhất, đơn giản hóa đến mức tối đa dịch vụ đặt mua vé máy bay
Với một thương hiệu Châu Á trẻ đang mở rộng sự hiện diện của mình trên toàn cầu, Air Asia là một Hãng hàng không Giá rẻ tốt nhất thế giới. Năm 2009 được bình chọn là hãng hàng không tốt nhất trong ngành và một thương hiệu trực tuyến hàng đầu ở Châu Á, Air Asia giờ đây có thể bay tới hơn 70 điểm đến tại 18 nước.

Khang Vượng là phòng vé Air Asia chính thức tại Việt Nam- Hãng Hàng Không Giá rẻ Hàng Đầu Thế Giới, chúng phòng vé Air Asia tôi xin cam kết sẽ tư vấn cho quý khách hàng những hành trình bay thích hợp và giá vé rẻ nhất.
Ngoài ra chúng tôi luôn cập nhật các thông tin vé máy bay khuyến mãi của hãng  để khách hàng tiện theo dõi và mua vé. Hiện nay Air Asia đang khai thác các chặng bay chính từ Việt Nam sang các nước Đông Nam Á với giá vé thấp phù hợp với mức thu nhập bình quân của người dân trong khu vực,như vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia, Indonesia...
Phòng vé Air Asiachủ yếu  bán vé giá rẻ, tạo cơ hội cho nhiều người cùng bay. Với phương châm “Giá rẻ bất ngờ, mọi người cùng bay”, sẽ mang đến những gì bạn thực sự cần. Hãy liên lạc ngay với Phòng vé Air Asia của chúng tôi qua số điện thoại: 04.37478953 - 04.37478954 Hotline: 0906655695 để đặt vé online nếu bạn bận hay ở quá xa không thể đến tận nơi được, hoặc tới thẳng địa chỉ 95G Lý Nam Đế - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội để trực tiếp mua vé và cầm trên tay tấm vé Khuyến mại giá rẻ của Air Asia

----------


## namld102xx

Cảm ơn bạn vì thông tin này............................

----------


## nhungdt

Ai đã đi máy bay chưa? mình chưa khi mô đc đi cả
Không biết lên máy bay có bị  say mây không nhỉ?
Hiện đại thế chắc không bị say xăng nà

----------

